

Reflection Removal Using Ghosting Cues - hownottowrite
https://dilipkay.wordpress.com/reflection_ghosting/

======
blt
Great result, I won't be surprised if this appears in Photoshop soon. I'm
continually impressed by William T. Freeman and his students' work.

